# Babies!



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I had my first litter of Satin/German Angoras arrive on the 9th! She had 6 and they're all doing well. 3 grays and 3 darks (which I can't tell yet). She was bred to a red (actually he's from the Rios line). 

Had to share! My husband is watching the garage slowly turn into a rabbit barn. He not minding too much, we moved his play bench into the house...he's come out ahead on the deal.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations! I had rabbits in a garage once-loved it, the cement floors make it easy to clean and wash down. Hung all the cages from wire. Have fun with your little baby Hippo Faces!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

A post like this really would have more impact if there were pictures. 

I am not allergic to pictures.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

It is illegal to talk about fiber babies without pictures. Now we ( the Fiber Police) must come and impound all of them.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

but,,,I always heard there are NO Fiber Police!?  

Please Officer, dont take Lana's bunnies away.
She will take pictures just as soon as she can! 
They are only 4 days old!

Maybe she is waiting for them to get a tiny bit cuter?


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I too would LOVE to see pictures. 

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Pictures? Did I hear there were going to be pictures? Congratulations! Can't wait to see them


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes, there will be pictures. Sorry guys....it did cross my mind that posting pre-picture would bring some playful wrath upon my head....I was too excited to wait though. 
I had fiber as well as meat due, sudden heat wave and a bunch of other life stuff. Pics coming when they hit a week old, don't like to fuss with them too much before then.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

(sigh) we'll be patient...

of course we all understand about life getting in the way of our addiction


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's a pic finally. Best one.......it's hard to get them to co-operate with photo shoots! They're 10 days old today. 75% Satin Angora/25% German Angora


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG I want you to rush out there to the barn right now and mark the little one sleeping in front with his feet all the way up by his head then day they are weaned stuff the little guy in a box and ship him to OKlahoma.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

OHHHHHH!!! AHHHHH!!!! soooo cute!
I like the little brownish one. Or would you call that red? He is a doll!
ok, he goes in a box to Texas. Priority mail flat rate ya think?


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

OH MY WORD they are so adorable!! Yes, you can send one to me, too, lol. What would you get if you crossed a fuzzy lop with one of those??? Send a girl. LOL


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I love the brownish one too. They are adorable.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

You can box up all the remaining ones and send them to PA! They are adorable!!!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

So cute!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks all! I really enjoy the baby bunnies of all the babies. They're so soft! 

Nellie: I'm no expert but I'm guessing a floppy eared ball of fuzz??? A living dust mop? Oh, that might just be too much. LOL I love lops. 

MamaJ and luvzmybabz: That's awfully tempting, might just crawl in there with them...I'd have to do it in Spring though during the storm season. I miss those OK storms. We don't get anything like them here.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Pakalana said:


> MamaJ and luvzmybabz: That's awfully tempting, might just crawl in there with them...I'd have to do it in Spring though during the storm season. I miss those OK storms. We don't get anything like them here.


It's so funny how someone hates things when they live somewhere but miss it when they are gone. When I lived in Co I would have traded the snow for OK weather anytime now that I am back in OK I miss the snow.

I would love to visit Washington again last time I was there I was 16 on a Wider Op with girl scouts. Actually talked about moving there 2 1/2 years ago when hubby had the option layoff/transfer, but we had just bought our home 6 months before.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I've always been a sucker for thunderstorms. 
I grew up in the Cascade foothills, the flat of central OK bothered me a bit...but the storms were worth it! I was in heaven when I realized they'd last for more than 20 minutes. LOL I got lost the first time I was out after the sunset. I'd only been there for two days and didn't know roads/stores/etc. No hills or mountains, large natural objects to orient to...that was a tad scary. LOL

Oh and Braum's. Dh and I still drool over Braum's from time to time.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Looks like a Chestnut Agouti, and a Chinchilla color patterns on some of those.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> Looks like a Chestnut Agouti, and a Chinchilla color patterns on some of those.


Thanks March! Do you know of a good color reference? I'm trying to figure that part out still, not much experience though. Mom's brother and dad are gray chinchilla.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Chins are really difficult to get so consider yourself lucky. My friend and I tried for years to get one and finally got a few once. Chestnuts are my favorites along with black bunnies. I wish you lived closer, I'd love to snuggle with them. Handle them often while they are little, if mom will let you. It will make them easier to handle as adults and easier to groom, less stressful for them too.

Not sure how deep into genetics you want to get. Here's a link that looks good. http://home.pacbell.net/bettychu/genetics.html The book Completely Angoras is a very good time tested book, it's been the bible forever it seems. http://lionheadrabbit.net/gen color c1 agouti.htm http://www.mylittlesweetie.com/colorgenetics.htm


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

BTW, Franco will probably have a lot to add to this.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I hope he'll add to this! Their dad is lined from his wife's rabbitry. 

Mom is great about letting me get in there. It's been hard to keep my hands off until they were older. I handle everything on the farm from babyhood up. You're right, it makes later in life so much easier! 

I've got a chestnut Satin Angora that's just about breeding age. I love that coloring! 

The meat rabbits have been fun breeding...but the color surprise just adds a whole new dimension to the fun. LOL 

Thanks for the links! How deep do I want to go? Hard question but I'll probably wander pretty far down. All the kids will be in school all day this year....that's a lot of time to kill.


----------

